# Mavs vs. Cavs - In Pittsburgh



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Game starts in 10 minutes, I guess Saint hasn't made a thread yet. The game's on HD Net, but because of the World Series, instead of 103.3FM it's on 620AM.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I love how concise our game threads are.... :clown:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

JHo (rest) and Damp (knee) out tonight.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Game of the year! :whoknows:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

oh wow, its a lebron dunk fest so far


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I said it over the summer during the Worlds, I said it last game, Dirk Nowitzki's jumpshot is off.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Don't listen to me, same old Dirk. Also, I'm starting to buy the hamstring excuse Avery used earlier this week for Devin. He's had a couple of fifteen footers.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mavs won 83-81, Barea and Ebi both got no playing time :whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Mavs won 83-81, Barea and Ebi both got no playing time :whoknows:


Maybe AJ already made up his mind who he wants for the final spot of the roster?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

What happened to all the posters who were so fired up to do these game threads? 
The last few game threads have been...... uh..... less than stellar.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I love how concise our game threads are.... :clown:


That's what I said!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

At least there are still a couple of us frequent shoppers padding our post count....

I see you have doubled your post count in the past month! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> That's what I said!


Well, there ya go! 
Our game threads have been looking like the red-headed step child of the forums.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> At least there are still a couple of us frequent shoppers padding our post count....
> 
> I see you have doubled your post count in the past month! :clap: :clap:


I just stalk Bray in the personal forums and pad my posts where he does........ he thinks he's being sneaky.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

About to flip over to 1 Billion points too.. 

Where do I cash out?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> About to flip over to 1 Billion points too..
> 
> Where do I cash out?


You see the "Donate" next to my point total? You can probably click on it and get rid of it that way.

You can also look at it like a contribution to my "Theft!" fund..... :biggrin: 

Or you can try the "Theft!" feature yourself!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

> Or you can try the "Theft!" feature yourself!


Tried that and ended up going the other way.... :angel: Oops.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Or.... another thought.

I used my points to sticky EVERY THREAD in 2dumb2live's personal forum..... just to mess with her. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Now that is a great way to utilize your points.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I just stalk Bray in the personal forums and pad my posts where he does........ he thinks he's being sneaky.


I'm not being sneaky, I've openly confessed to being a "user". 

Does that mean I'm out of the closet? :clown:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Well, admitting that you have a problem is step #1. 

Your on the right track.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Your on the right track.


That doesn't mean much when you don't know where that "track" is taking you. :clown:


----------

